# Attache bracelet cuir



## Mcbm (10 Août 2017)

J'ai acheté un bracelet en cuir boucle classique Havane pour mon apple watch 42 mm. 
Mais je trouve que les attaches depassent du boitier, est-ce que des possesseurs de ces bracelets ont la même chose ?







Est-ce que c'est normal sachant que j'ai le bracelet maillon et il ne dépasse pas du boitier.


----------



## Michael003 (22 Août 2017)

Bah je crois que c'est normal, c'est le style du bracelet qui fait que la boucle dépasse


----------



## Mcbm (24 Août 2017)

En faite ce n'est pas la boucle en elle même mais plutôt l'attache qui ce glisse dans le boîtier qui dépasse. C'est partie, qui me paraît bizarre.


----------



## acr38 (25 Août 2017)

Salut

En ce qui me concerne, elle ne dépasse pas du tout et s'intègre parfaitement au boitier.
J'ai deux bracelets (havane et noir) et ça n'a rien à voir avec la photo...

@+


----------



## Dead head (25 Août 2017)

Il y a de fortes chances que si l'attache "dépasse" c'est que le bracelet a été mis à l'envers. Sur les deux parties du bracelet, près de l'attache, il y a des marques ("Natural leather" et je ne sais quoi). Celles-ci doivent aller sur le poignet et non pas à l'extérieur, c'est-à-dire qu'une fois la montre mise au poignet on ne doit pas les voir.


----------



## Vanton (16 Septembre 2017)

Sur la mienne ça dépasse aussi, mais moins que sur ta photo j'ai l'impression. Une question de tolérances lors de la production sans doute...


----------

